# Nordschleife / Nurburgring on 17-18 and 19 June.



## CasperBxl (May 17, 2010)

I'm at the Ring on 17-18 and 19 June. :clap: :clap:

Will go to RSR as starting point.

Any other member there on those days?

Hope it will stay dry though, Ring is not a good place in the rain...


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 29, 2009)

Aha the green fever got to you to now eh 

Atm they give rain  So I'm on hold.


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

I will be there sat evening and all Sunday, I will pm you my number:thumbsup:


----------



## CasperBxl (May 17, 2010)




----------



## CasperBxl (May 17, 2010)

*Picture of me in the carousel*










:clap:


----------

